# [SOLVED] Dell Optiplex 3010 - problem changing CPU



## jmodels (May 15, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Dell Optiplex 3010.

The motherboard is the MIH61R-MB and currently has a Intel i5-3470 installed.

I am trying to replace this with an Intel i3-2120 so I can use the i5 elsewhere but once I replace it and try and boot the system nothing happens and the monitor screen remains black. Putting back in the old CPU solves the issue.

Not sure what to do. Can anyone help me? 

Thanks.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 3010 - problem changing CPU*

Do you know if the cpu is compatible? You can't stick in any cpu you want in an oem pc like the one you have. Why? OEM pc's are made for the average user who won't do major upgrades and the system is made so these companies don't pay their out sourced untrained techs a lot of money due to issues with bios updates and major upgrades. Check with dell if you haven't already to make sure that cpu is compadible as they are the ones who would know for sure.


----------



## jmodels (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 3010 - problem changing CPU*

Sorry the motherboard is the 042P49. I believe the CPU is compatible but now not so sure. I am unable to find any information to tell me.


----------



## jmodels (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 3010 - problem changing CPU*

I have asked Dell and they have confirmed the CPU is supported.

Re: Dell Optiplex 3010 - problems changing CPU - Desktop General Hardware Forum - Desktop - Dell Community


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 3010 - problem changing CPU*

Ok then check the drivers download page and see if there is a bios update and if there is download it and flash the bios. Use the bios flashing instructions on Dell's site and make sure you follow their instructions to the letter. You will have to reset the setting in bios by clicking load optimal settings. Make sure you write down the settings for the hard disk sata settings. Make sure you leave the old cpu in when you flash the bios, after the flash is done install the new cpu.


----------



## jmodels (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 3010 - problem changing CPU*

Thanks for your response.

Flashed the bios to the latest version successfully. Tried the CPU again but had the same problem.

Still works fine with the i5.


----------



## jmodels (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 3010 - problem changing CPU*



Tyree said:


> Have you checked with Dell to insure that CPU is compatible with your precise Model?


Yes. Re: Dell Optiplex 3010 - problems changing CPU - Desktop General Hardware Forum - Desktop - Dell Community


----------



## jmodels (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 3010 - problem changing CPU*

Fault was caused by a broken CPU. See thread: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Dr. Debug ERROR 4F | PC Help Forum

This thread can now be closed. Thank you.


----------

